# trying to "aim" and "think" the less, lazy shooting



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

This is a shooting experiment that I have being doing for a while, forget the fork tip (more easy to do with a PFS), focusing only in the target and let my body do the rest automatically trying to avoid any mental obstruction (thinking the shoot, verifying that's all OK, doubts, last moment corrections ... etc) ... it seems to work well for me and I can do it all day without feeling any mental fatigue that for example I felt when I was shooting for the badge, on the contrary I feel that I can relax and rest a lot ...






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Great display of a positive shooting technique.
Great Shooting and you back up what you say we can see it being done.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Darrel, I found out some months ago that when I was trying to verify the fork tip reference doubts such maybe a little bit higher or lower? bands more to the right or left? where I am anchoring? to much draw or to low? ... etc, I was "reasoning" by "thinking" the shoots and the results were mediocre or stagnated, I discovered I was fighting against what my body and what my senses were telling me to do (there was a hidden knowledge accumulated by prior practice that I was not taking into account), so why not let them decide?, you don't calculate your steps when walking, you just walk (cerebellum driven activity), so why not let my shooting go just like a walk, my most "natural" and fluid way, and even it's supposed to be bad for accuracy (the tweaking) I am shooting better, A WAY BETTER, my goal is not being a competition shooter nor convince anybody this is a better way and should be followed by someone it's only the way I discovered works best for me ... and a lot of fun of course !!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Arturo, that is very nice shooting, as usual!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats is a very possitive shooting technique.. Thanks for posting!

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shooting. you have a very smooth fluid motion. slingshot shooting poetry

on display, its very zen-like.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Great shooting Arturo! Shooting is a state of mind!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great shooting Arturo...let the subconscious rule the conscious. Too much thought during the shot sometimes breeds insecurityand lack of confidence in the process.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

tradspirit said:


> Great shooting Arturo...let the subconscious rule the conscious. Too much thought during the shot sometimes breeds insecurityand lack of confidence in the process.


 I totally agree!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Saderath said:


> tradspirit said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting Arturo...let the subconscious rule the conscious. Too much thought during the shot sometimes breeds insecurityand lack of confidence in the process.
> ...


You are the shoot ... a whole inseparable unity, then time and space freezes, there is nothing in between !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

today morning with a shorter butterfly






enjoy

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent shooting, Arturo. What bands were you using for this shorter butterfly please?


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

halbart said:


> Excellent shooting, Arturo. What bands were you using for this shorter butterfly please?


The bands were shorter after a retie (of the pouch) 17mm x 13mm x 30cm (original full butterfly) and 29cm (after retie 3/4 butterfly) TBG for 10mm steel ammo ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you very much guys for your kind words, encourages me to improve further ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Arturito said:


> halbart said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shooting, Arturo. What bands were you using for this shorter butterfly please?
> ...


Thanks Arturo, you make it look so easy. Butterfly is such a graceful shooting style to watch.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Arturito displays the grace of a soaring hawk and the stinging accuracy of its talons as it drops on its intended target.


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

"Zen in the art of slingshot shooting" would be a good title. Very natural and intuitive.


----------

